# Highway Math



## hemi (Dec 12, 2006)

I was riding to work yesterday when I observed a  female driver, who cut right in front of a pickup truck, 
causing the  driver to drive onto the shoulder to avoid hitting her.

This  evidently angered the driver enough that he hung his arm out his window 
and  gave the woman the finger.

"Man, that guy is stupid," I thought to  myself.

I ALWAYS smile nicely and wave in a sheepish manner whenever a  female does anything to me in traffic, 
and here's why:

I drive 48  miles each way every day to work.
That's 96 miles each day.

Of  those, 16 miles each way is bumper-to-bumper.
Most of the bumper-to-bumper  is on an 8 lane highway.

There are 7 cars every 40 feet for 32  miles.

That works out to 982 cars every mile, or 31,424  cars.

Even though the rest of the 32 miles is not bumper-to-bumper, I
figure I pass at least another 4,000 cars.

That brings the number to  something like 36,000 cars that I pass every day.

Statistically,  females drive half of these.

That's 18,000 women drivers!  In any  given group of females, 1 in 28 has PMS.
That's 642.

According  to Cosmopolitan, 70% describe their love life as dissatisfying or  unrewarding.

That's 449.

According to the National Institute of Health, 22% of all females have seriously considered suicide or homicide.

That's 98.

And 34% describe men as their biggest  problem.

That's 33.

According to the National Rifle Association,  5% of all females carry weapons and this number is increasing

That  means that EVERY SINGLE DAY, I drive past at least one female that has a  lousy love life, 
thinks men are her biggest problem, has seriously  considered suicide or homicide, has PMS, and is armed.

Give her the  finger?              I don't think so!


----------



## bydand (Dec 12, 2006)

Now that's funny.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2006)

Can't argue with the math...


----------

